# Hunting with black bow vs. camo.



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

I use a All black bow and they never knew if it was camo or not.


----------



## quags37 (Oct 12, 2005)

i highly doubt that either color will make or break your hunt...


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

quags37 said:


> i highly doubt that either color will make or break your hunt...


agree


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*black vs. camo*

I have the new hoyt alpha max. It is the bonecollector signature series, the limbs are black and the riser is camo... I thought it was a very cool looking bow... but as far as Whitetail deer are concerned i really don't think it matters!!!


----------



## blkf20diesel (Oct 9, 2009)

What about Elk hunting?

and whooops... i just did a search on blacked out bows... there is not 
really a preference.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I have my arrows fletched in pink and white....bow color aint gonna matter nor does the fletching color.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

they dont care


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Ask the deer :darkbeer:


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

I doubt a black bow would be any disadvantage to a camo bow - especially if you are hunting from a stand or a blind.

Now if you're hunting turkey, you better make sure you don't have colorful stuff showing (including your fletching) because they can really see any color and notice it very well.

Ray


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

Think about this:

How many deer do you think have been killed with black rifles? Or even worse, wood stock rifles with stainless barrels? I don't think it makes a difference if the bow is black or camo. Camo bows only became the norm because of marketing.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

I have always had camo bows but am now looking to get a black one for ground blind hunting. I love my DXT but really wish I had got one in all black.... If only I could find someone to trade....


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

I used to think it would matter, but after seeing guys hunt succesfully with red and blue target bows, I ordered an all black one.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Check these pics out...
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=54069651&albumID=2319464&imageID=43489440
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=54069651&albumID=2319464&imageID=42069665
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=54069651&albumID=2319464&imageID=56192014
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...2319464&imageID=56192014#a=2319464&i=56192083
Especially the 3rd and 4th!!!
Blue is suppossed to be the color that deer can see lol:mg:

Derek


----------



## RockyMtnArchers (Apr 4, 2010)

*Mulies and elk*

But will hunting with an all black spoke an mulie or elk on a spot and stalk hunts?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

RockyMtnArchers said:


> But will hunting with an all black spoke an mulie or elk on a spot and stalk hunts?


no unless he see you drawing or what not but the bow still want spook him your movement will


----------



## RockyMtnArchers (Apr 4, 2010)

True thanks so if I use little movement I should be fine with ordering an all black matrix or z7


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

not as much as you will :doh:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

2 deer down and not one deer has spoked because they saw my black bow.


----------



## RockyMtnArchers (Apr 4, 2010)

*Ok*

But where u in a tree stand or a ground blind?


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

havent heard any complaints!


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

doesnt matter... todays bows have so many break ups and weight reduction holes in them that they look like branches


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

ya in the 80's I could never have a deer come in to range,,,damn black bow!!!!


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

just like fishing, it's more about catching the user not the game.


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

no difference whatsoever. i've had 3 black and 5 in camo


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Killed a buck with a shiney black target bow with silver cams,their gonne see you before the bow


----------



## henry jay (May 9, 2010)

i hunted with a hand me down red and silver target bow for three years and killed 7 deer with it from the ground, none of them complained and that was before groundblinds


----------

